# iPod Touch Battery Life?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My iPod Touch battery only lasts a little over an hour when all I am doing is surfing and checking e-mail or looking through picture albums. It was new in December and is the 16 G model.

I have the brightness set to about half on the slide control.

Is this normal?


----------



## joyjoy (Mar 23, 2006)

No it's not. 

I've never timed it but I know I can definitely use the Touch for more than 4-5 hours surfing/video/music, etc.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

Yeah, pretty normal for me. Wireless eats up a lot of juice. So do photos, I'd imagine. For music, however, I can get 10hrs or so easy.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

I get 4-5 hours surfing the web and doing Youtube, so an hour is definitely not normal.

Trev


----------



## mr.flow3r (Jul 19, 2007)

I had the same problem. There are similar concerns floating on the web and I think it has something to do with "Show Traffic" option in Map App. I turned it off and it lasts a lot longer now.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I get a good 12 hours when the audio is on constantly (I leave it running when in the Jeep rather than turn it off, it's on shuffle anyway.)

I get a good 4-5 hours for Video/Web. So, you're battery is definitely out of whack SINC. I'd get it warrantied.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Update:

Apple dealer here says battery life is unacceptable so back to Apple it goes. Still under warranty, but unless I have Applecare, I have to pay a $35 shipping fee.

Apple won't repair it, they will simply replace it, so when the new one comes in 5 days, I have to re-sync it with my MBP.

I bought Applecare from the Apple store today ($75 with shipping) and now the dealer will wave the shipping charge after I get the Applecare authorization number.

Seems to me like almost a forced deal to sell Applecare.

Disappointing start to my first iPod experience indeed.


----------



## mr.flow3r (Jul 19, 2007)

SINC said:


> Update:
> 
> Apple dealer here says battery life is unacceptable so back to Apple it goes. Still under warranty, but unless I have Applecare, I have to pay a $35 shipping fee.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Might have had better luck if you went to an Apple Store.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

mr.flow3r said:


> Sorry to hear that. Might have had better luck if you went to an Apple Store.


:lmao:
It costs a lot more than $35 of gas to get to the nearest Apple store
Unless Sinc wishes to wait for the rumoured WEM store to open in July?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I simply filled out the online form on the Apple Site when my iPod Touch's headphone jack went flakey. They sent me a box, I sent it to them, they sent me a new one. No questions, no AppleCare.

https://selfsolve.apple.com/GetWarranty.do


----------



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^
same thing happened to my ipod a few days ago, the jack got all loose and sound didn't come out the left channel. i just got the box today to ship my ipod back. the shipping was paid for by apple because my ipod broke 180 days after purchase. I hope i get a new one! Also, after this incident, i might consider getting applecare...


----------

